# Powhatan's 2023 Lawn Journal



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Soil temps within previous two weeks went from 28F to 55F. Some plant bulbs I transplanted in early Nov are now coming up.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

2022 Journal
*2023 Lawn Plan*
_Objectives: biodiverse, reduced inputs, non-irrigated, healthy soil life, heat and drought tolerant_​
Mid/Late Winter:

Hand-pull weeds.
Virginia Tech soil sample analysis.
Dormant maintenance overseed thin areas.
Spring:

Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with non-selective organic weed control.
Slow release organic fertilize.
Amend soil with sea kelp, humic acid, biochar, topsoil, and compost.
Mulch mow grass @ HOC 3.25" (bag mow to collect diseased grass blades if disease present).
Summer:

Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with non-selective organic weed control.
Slow release organic fertilize.
Amend soil with humic acid and biochar.
Mulch mow grass @ HOC 3.25" (bag mow to collect diseased grass blades if disease present).
Early Fall:

Hand-pull or spot spray weeds with non-selective organic weed control.
Slow release organic fertilize.
Amend soil with sea kelp, humic acid, biochar, topsoil, and compost.
Maintenance overseed thin areas.
Mulch mow grass @ HOC 3.25".
Mid Fall:

Hand-pull weeds.
Fast / slow release urea fertilize.
Amend soil with humic acid.
Mulch mow grass & leaves @ HOC 3.25".










Soil sample analysis received from Va Tech. pH, CEC, and OM% increased from previous - healthy soil.


----------



## xberto (4 mo ago)

Hi Powhatan. As soon as I saw an image of your yard, I thought that must be Virginia! I'm in Manassas and I'm definitely going to look through your previous journals to see what I can learn from you! My previous lawn experience is maintaining an irrigated blue grass lawn in Utah and I usually used a lawn service. Fescue in Virginia is new to me.


----------

